# Missing Horse - Hazelhead woods. Fallen rider.



## suzysparkle (23 April 2013)

This message has popped up on my facebook wall from Ythan riding club. This happened today so thought it would be worth posting in here in case anyone has seen or heard anything. How awful, hope she's found safe and well.

A rider has come off in Hazelhead Woods and the horse has bolted and been missing for over 3 hours. She is a bay Andalusian, only 5 years old so she will be very stressed. We have been hunting along with Grampian police. We have hunted everywhere and our worry is that she is badly injured in the woods. Can everyone please keep an eye out for her!


----------



## Daytona (23 April 2013)

It's been found


----------



## suzysparkle (23 April 2013)

Oh thank goodness!! I got the message on a share from Moray riding club and there were no updates on it. What a horrible experience for everyone that must have been.


----------



## heebiejeebies (23 April 2013)

What a relief, must have been terrifying! Were the horse and rider OK?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 April 2013)

Apparently the horse was ok, not sure about rider but hopefully so.


----------



## brucea (24 April 2013)

Lots of scary and unpredictable things in those woods, and in the woods around Loanhead. 

I got thrown off a few years back when a deer was startled from the undergrowth by a dog and literally slammed into my horse's legs. When I woke up from the pile of boulders I'd been thrown in I legged it and caught him just heading down to the mill road.

Hope they are both OK.


----------



## MagicMelon (26 April 2013)

Glad both ok, my worst nightmare a horse loose with busy roads around.  Why I stopped hacking years ago - I got chucked off and horse galloped home, was luckily a quiet road but even so absolutely terrifying!


----------

